# remote desktop (fjärrskrivbord)

## larssson

hejsan jag har precis skaffat linux gentoo och behöver ett remote program, någon som kan förklara vad man ska ha för något, och hur man ska installiera det. vore snällt tack på förhand.

----------

## float-

localhost float # emerge -s rdesktop

Searching...

[ Results for search key : rdesktop ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  net-misc/grdesktop

      Latest version available: 0.23

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 292 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nongnu.org/grdesktop/

      Description:   Gtk2 frontend for rdesktop

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-misc/rdesktop

      Latest version available: 1.5.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 239 kB

      Homepage:      http://rdesktop.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   A Remote Desktop Protocol Client

      License:       GPL-2

----------

